# Which City Will Host the 2018 Games?



## Saskaton (Jan 17, 2003)

BARCELONA 2020 ¡¡¡¡¡¡ 

REPEAT THE BEST OLIMPIC GAMES 28 YEARS LATER


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

Santiago de Chile 2018 Winter Olimpic Games!


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

The games ain't coming back to Europe until 2024 I think, and then it will be Copenhagen hosting it. I'm sure of that.


----------



## Javi (Mar 18, 2005)

In 2016:NY-Montreal-Osaka-Cape Town-Buenos Aires-Rio de Janeiro...


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Maybe Toronto, but I say the it's more likely for 2020 (if the US doesn't win in 2016)
_____________________________
Jul. 7, 2005. 08:14 AM
N.Y. defeat gives hope to Toronto
JIM BYERS
SPORTS REPORTER

New York's failure to win the 2012 Summer Olympics could open the door for a Toronto bid for the 2016 Games.
Chris Rudge, the chief executive of the Canadian Olympic Committee, said yesterday he'd be happy to sit down with anyone who wants to see Toronto go after the 2016 Games.
"I don't think it's a crazy idea at all," Rudge said in a telephone interview. "With the 2004 Games in Athens and the 2012 Games in London and the 2008 Games in Beijing, you could argue it's North America's turn in 2016."
Toronto 2008 bid leader John Bitove said it's not out of the question for the city to bid for 2016, perhaps with an eye for another bid in 2020. "But I think it's up to Mayor (David) Miller and Premier (Dalton) McGuinty."
The big problem for Toronto would be the Vancouver Olympics in 2010. The federal government is spending hundreds of millions of dollars on infrastructure and security for Vancouver, and it's not clear they'd have the money or the will to do it again for the larger, summer version of the Games six years later.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

NEW DELHI,NEW DELHI,AND NEW DELHI!!!


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

Javi said:


> In 2016:NY-Montreal-Osaka-Cape Town-Buenos Aires-Rio de Janeiro...


no, the olimpic games of 2016 are Latinoamerican, the cities candidates are ..

*Buenos Aires
*Rio de Janeiro
*Santiago de Chile
*Ciudad de Mexico
*Caracas


----------



## fcom1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Milan!


----------



## Mr. T (Apr 29, 2004)

*THESSALONIKI 2016!!!!!!!!!*









:horse: :horse: :horse: :horse: :horse: :horse: :horse: :horse:


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

How many times will the same xities and countries be host. Give it to someone new!

2016 Rio de Janeiro
2020 Warsaw
2024 New Delhi
2028 Cape Town


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> How about someplace half way between Milwaukee and Chicago should held it with stadiums in both cities... because it will be a long time until Chicago held its first one= due to money, time, and space?



:applause: :applause:


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

effer said:


> NEW DELHI,NEW DELHI,AND NEW DELHI!!!


Forgive my ignorance but why New Delhi?


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

LA!!


----------



## Tricky (Jul 24, 2004)

2016 would be too early for a city in the US to get the summer games. I also think the US would need a better admnistration and foreign policy than they currently have to pull something off.

My bet: 2016 in South America (Rio?) or South Africa (Cape Town) ..... cause the focus (as proven at the G8) is more and more on those continents to help and develop them. And both cities CAN do it.

2020: Cape Town (if they don't make it 4 years earlier) or Toronto .... but I think it would still be too early for Europe

2024: battle for hosting the Games between Asian and European cities.

By the way: Dubai could be in for a surprise (with Dubai's resources anything is possible), but I wonder if they have to hold the summer games in January or February, cause June-September is too sizzling hot!!!


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Tricky said:


> 2016 would be too early for a city in the US to get the summer games. I also think the US would need a better admnistration and foreign policy than they currently have to pull something off.


What would our administration have to do with our ability to hold an Olympics? We had this administration during the Salt Lake games, when we were in the heat of a debate for a war. If anything China would be questionable with its human rights issues. I don't think a countries government has been an issue as of now, unless in extremity.


----------



## Tricky (Jul 24, 2004)

SDfan said:


> What would our administration have to do with our ability to hold an Olympics? We had this administration during the Salt Lake games, when we were in the heat of a debate for a war.


Well, back then ('during the games') it was obviously too late - a decision pro Salt Lake City was made 7 years earlier.... :bash: 

You are right though, your administration has nothing to do with the ABILITY to hold Olympics - but that's not the point. My point is that the voting process is never free of bias, rather it is influenced by geo-political, economical and environmental circumstances at the time of the vote.... all I'm saying is that the Bush Administration is not the most popular the US ever had, and a global institution like the IOC acknowledges this by NOT voting for a US candidate city.

Anyway, should Hillary Clinton ever become President of the US, I think either LA or SF would have excellent chances (but not before 2020!!)  

Cheers


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Bright in Victoria should have a crack at the winter games.

#Ample parking
#Lovely town
#Good fishing
#18 hole "championship" golf club
#Close to Hotham, Falls Creek and Mt Buffalo
#Melbourne around 3 hours away


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

^Good points, and if Hillary becomes president it will be the dark ages again...:lol:

But I agree Bush isn't popular, and the IOC is biased, like everything else in the world.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Tricky said:


> Well, back then ('during the games') it was obviously too late - a decision pro Salt Lake City was made 7 years earlier.... :bash:
> 
> You are right though, your administration has nothing to do with the ABILITY to hold Olympics - but that's not the point. My point is that the voting process is never free of bias, rather it is influenced by geo-political, economical and environmental circumstances at the time of the vote.... all I'm saying is that the Bush Administration is not the most popular the US ever had, and a global institution like the IOC acknowledges this by NOT voting for a US candidate city.
> 
> ...


I agree, Bush sucks.


----------



## mphillips (Nov 14, 2002)

*Ulaanbaatar 2016!!!*  

The games come to Mongolia!!!

:jk:


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Blink182 said:


> I support that San Diego get 2016 Summer Olympics.


San Diego is not big enough


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

tiger said:


> San Diego is not big enough


You doesn't know about anything in San Diego.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Blink182 said:


> You doesn't know about anything in San Diego.


someone said San Diego is in the metro area of LA


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

tiger said:


> someone said San Diego is in the metro area of LA


No, it's not. San Diego is separated away from LA metro.

San Diego metro is about 3 million population.


----------



## TOWERCITY2005 (Jan 5, 2005)

i think Dubai is getting ready to make a big bid for the 2016 summer olympics


----------



## JRQ (Feb 27, 2004)

New York-2016


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/local/story/326663p-279292c.html
*City still carries torch, but for the 2016 Games*

A solid majority of New Yorkers think the city should go back to the starting line and bid for the 2016 Olympics - even though they're not sad to see the 2012 Games go elsewhere, a new Daily News poll shows.

Taken after New York lost the 2012 Games to London last week, the poll found that 58% of New Yorkers think the city should now chase the 2016 Games.

A roughly equal 56% think the city's 2012 bid, which spurred the rezoning of Manhattan's far West Side and ultimately wrought plans for a new Shea Stadium, has already resulted in long-term benefits to the city.

But New Yorkers, perhaps weary of all the haggling over the 2012 bid, also seem relieved it's over: 47% say it's good that the city lost the Games, compared with 34% who say it's bad.

Pollsters surmised that the diverging views have more to do with acrimony over the city's most recent bid than New Yorkers' views of the Olympics in general.

"There was never a plan that everyone seemed to get behind last time," said pollster Julie Weprin of Blum & Weprin Associates, referring to Mayor Bloomberg's unpopular plans for a stadium on Manhattan's far West Side, and his last-minute shift to a cheaper, more popular alternative near Shea Stadium.

"Perhaps people think there was a healthy debate, and now the city can go forward with a more coordinated plan," added Weprin. "Because New Yorkers seem to want the Olympics."

The poll offered mostly good news for Bloomberg, whose approval rating is close to its highest level ever at 61% among registered voters.

The random telephone poll of 800 New Yorkers was taken last Wednesday and Thursday and has a margin of error of 3.5 percentage points. Of the respondents, 629 were registered voters.

Although the mayor devoted enormous sums of time and political capital toward pushing his West Side stadium plan, only 38% of those polled said they thought the stadium's demise was a major factor in the city's loss.

At the same time, respondents seem divided over the mayor's handling of the Olympic bid, with 48% giving him a thumbs-up, 39% thumbs down, and 13% were not sure.

Those polled also had strong feelings about using taxpayer dollars to fund future stadiums, with 71% opposed to such expenditures.

As for the 2016 Games, the mayor has so far refused to say whether the city will pursue the event - an effort, some believe, to give the issue a rest until after the fall election.

David Saltonstall

Originally published on July 10, 2005


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I wonder if Paris or NYC would of won the 2012 olympics if the answer was reveal on 7/8/05 after the train bombings... 

San Diego is bigger than Vancouver and Torino.

Atlanta is small, but no body said that, city with just over 400,000 people. COmpare that to San Diego's 1.2 million


----------



## Tricky (Jul 24, 2004)

what month should a potential Summer Games 2016 in Dubai be held in? .... surely not in 'summer' - August temperatures reach 45 degrees and more then...


----------



## cityguy610 (Mar 6, 2005)

Ughh, no way Dubai is going to get it.


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

cityguy610 said:


> Ughh, no way Dubai is going to get it.



No, Dubai Can get it because they will make the worlds largest Ice dome which can house one whole Snowy Mountain within it. Then they can host it right? :jk:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^^But SD's metro population is ~2 million. Atlanta's metro population is over 4 million. Vancouver's metro population is 2.1 million.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Dubai, obviously, since it will be as great as NYC by then. :crazy:


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

ENIGMA said:


> I think that a South American city should host the next Olympics .. South Africa has way too much to sort out internally before they should even consider hosting the Olympics. Rio de Janeiro would be the perfect setting for an exotic Olympics.


Go stuff your face with kiwis, you sucker! Its shit like you who's bringing South Africa down from their safe white havens!! Short yourself out and figure out what the hell you are, as you have left SA only recently and now claiming to be 100% Kiwi? How pathetic... Hope the Maoris kick your ass :bash:


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Personally I think Athens and the grecian government should claim sole ownership and host of the summer Olympic Games.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

I'd like to see Warsaw do it, but it probably wont be a European city. Santiago would be nice.

Please not Dubai.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/local/story/327560p-279984c.html
*Oly push not in Dan's plan*

Don't expect Deputy Mayor Dan Doctoroff, head of New York's failed 2012 Olympic bid, to be carrying the torch for the 2016 Summer Games.

"I've dedicated a long time to this and, at this time, it's very difficult to foresee any more," Doctoroff, who spent the past 11 years pursuing the 2012 Games for New York, told the Daily News yesterday. "2012 was the right time. You had all the right forces coming together. It's going to be very difficult to put it back together again. We had everything in place. This wasn't our time."

Doctoroff said there's no timetable for an official decision on whether the city will pursue the 2016 Games, but he said yesterday that a bid is very unlikely.

Last week, London upset Paris and was awarded the 2012 Games to London. Paris officials also have said a 2016 bid is unlikely.

Michael Saul

Originally published on July 13, 2005


----------



## rogeliolucatero (Jul 11, 2005)

Definitely a South American city (Rio, Santiago, Sao Paulo, Buenos Aires) or an African city like Johannesburg or Nairobi. If by chance it comes to the US it will either be a battle between LA, SF, and Miami.


----------



## rogeliolucatero (Jul 11, 2005)

harkerb said:


> Personally I think Athens and the grecian government should claim sole ownership and host of the summer Olympic Games.


I hope u are not serious...thats almost blasphemous


----------



## mdude (Jul 8, 2005)

Here is a list of cities announcing or planning to announce bids for the 2016 olympics. IOC members will begin accepting bids in 2007:


Chile (Announced Chile's NOC President on October 15, 2002)
Busan, South Korea (Busan's Mayor announced on October 2, 2002)
Delhi, India (IOA announced December 27, 2003)
Dubai, United Arab Emirates (According to March 1, 2004 Report)
Hamburg, Germany (According to February 17, 2004 Mayor's Announcement)
Japan (Sapporo or Fukuoka) (JOC announces May 19, 2005)
Kenya (GamesBids.com Reports January 12, 2005)
Milan or Rome, Italy (GamesBids.com Reports Feb. 18, 2005)
Moscow, Russia (Announced it will try again after 2012 loss)
Portugal (GamesBids.com Reports January 7, 2004)
Rotterdam, Netherlands (Under investigation)
St. Petersburg, Russia (According to Vice Governor, December 29, 2003)
St. Paul/Minneapolis, USA (According to August 7, 2003 Report)
San Diego USA, Tijuana Mexico (Binational bid study underway according to Jan. 24, 2005 report.)
Tel Aviv, Israel (conducting feasibility study, admits challenges.)
Thailand (According to September 15, 2004 Report)

In addition, Philadelphia and Miami are also considering placing bids.


----------



## mdude (Jul 8, 2005)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> I wonder if Paris or NYC would of won the 2012 olympics if the answer was reveal on 7/8/05 after the train bombings...
> 
> San Diego is bigger than Vancouver and Torino.
> 
> Atlanta is small, but no body said that, city with just over 400,000 people. COmpare that to San Diego's 1.2 million


But the metro population of San Diego is only 3.1 million, with 4.2 million people in Atlanta. 

San Diego is plenty big to host an Olympics, but I don't think it has the infrastructure yet, especially not with regards to public transportation. There is no METRO system in San Diego, and a limited trolley system. San Diego's PT system can't handle an extra 2 million visitors to the city without major upgrades... this is one of the big drawbacks.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

2016 IOC shortlist

New York (or other US city)
Buenos Aires
Rio de Janeiro
Cape Town
One european city...


----------



## Essierules (Aug 2, 2007)

The 2016 Olympic Games won't be held in Europe since London will host it in 2012. South America or Africa will get the chance!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Essierules said:


> The 2016 Olympic Games won't be held in Europe since London will host it in 2012. South America or Africa will get the chance!


Only Buenos AIres and Rio de Janeiro have a chance in South America..


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

I thought Amsterdam would host the 2018 games, maby it was an other year!


----------



## Mesh22 (May 5, 2006)

xlchrisij said:


> I thought Amsterdam would host the 2018 games, maby it was an other year!


Amsterdam cannot host the 2018 Wınter Olympıcs as they do not have the ınfrastructure to host such an event.

As for the summer Olympıcs... Amsterdam has not bıd sınce 1992 when ıt lost to BCN.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

alex537 said:


> Only Buenos AIres and Rio de Janeiro have a chance in South America..


Santiago?


----------



## Robert Stark (Dec 8, 2005)

Dubai


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

krudmonk said:


> Santiago?


yeah i forgot Santiago but im sorry because Chicago will host it


----------

